
Show HN: A medium publication that summarizes the best Ask HN discussions - steinsgate
https://medium.com/ask-hn-summaries/ask-hn-summaries-34190998c5c7#.lot63un70
======
steinsgate
Hi everyone. I recently created Ask HN summaries. It is a Medium publication
that turns an Ask HN thread into a blog post and an accompanying GitHub
repository. I would love to hear your feedback on it.

